# GRREEEEEAT!



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

This is the worst day ive had in awhile, feel anguish, hopelessness, depressed, and most of all ashamed to be me. I keep picturing myself putting a gun to the side of my head and blowing it off, its like i dont even care to feel better because i know this feeling will come back soon after anyway. I dont know what to do anymore, i hate this world so much and everybody in it, i feel that its cursed, or maybe its just that i am cursed. I have nothing to offer this world, and all this world has to offer me is anguish and confusion.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> i hate this world so much and everybody in it


I have a feeling you dont really hate the world and everyone in it. I think you just hate yourself. I have been digging my way out of self loathing for a while now, it is not an easy trip.

I think what you need to do is really look at yourself and figure out WHY you hate yourself. Why are you ashamed to be you. Why do you feel hopeless. Somehow these fucked up ideas got in your head, and now it is your job to get them out. It is time for some deep self analyzation I think. You know you have alot going for you man.

Or you could just say fuck it and talk about suicide some more.

But you can get better, I promise.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> This is the worst day ive had in awhile, feel anguish, hopelessness, depressed, and most of all ashamed to be me. I keep picturing myself putting a gun to the side of my head and blowing it off, its like i dont even care to feel better because i know this feeling will come back soon after anyway. I dont know what to do anymore, i hate this world so much and everybody in it, i feel that its cursed, or maybe its just that i am cursed. I have nothing to offer this world, and all this world has to offer me is anguish and confusion.


Oh that's so sad...keep going, please.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

You guys are cool, i like you people. Honestly


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> This is the worst day ive had in awhile, feel anguish, hopelessness, depressed, and most of all ashamed to be me. I keep picturing myself putting a gun to the side of my head and blowing it off, its like i dont even care to feel better because i know this feeling will come back soon after anyway. I dont know what to do anymore, i hate this world so much and everybody in it, i feel that its cursed, or maybe its just that i am cursed. I have nothing to offer this world, and all this world has to offer me is anguish and confusion.


I don't want to be melodramatic....it's very rare for me to tell people how I genuinely feel underneath. However I relate to most of what you wrote above. Particularly being ashamed of just being oneself, hating the world and people - as if one has been let down in some way....essentially feeling there has been a curse put to prevent me from achieve even the most basic standards of personhood. (Things much more basic than passing university exams and the like).

In spite of this, I know whole heartedly that even a life of misery has some meaning. Your spirit has meaning; all the pain, confusion...slights from other people, are just rungs on the spiritual ladder. In spite of everything, you must have the courage to go on and try and live meaningfully in your soul...no matter what.


----------



## thinkingway2much (May 31, 2007)

allmindnobrain......that's exactly how i feel. cld not have said it better myself. esp the part about feeling as if, even if u get better, it will come back. i feel hopeless. tired and hopeless.


----------



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

I bet you're a great artist, or writer, or anything artistic. Did you know that a lot of great creators have felt the way have and that has fueled their art?


----------

